# FR: être/devenir (un/une) + profession/fonction - article ?



## Charlie Parker

My students are designing a title page for their French folder. I'm giving them examples. Not sure about the indefinite article.
_Je veux être concepteur de jeux vidéo
Je veux devenir un concepteur de jeux vidéo._
Any help with the general rule? Merci d'avance.

*Moderator note:* Multiple threads merged to create this one.
See also être (un/le) + métier, fonction, grade, etc. - sans ou avec article indéfini/défini ? in the Français Seulement forum.


----------



## geostan

I don't think you need the indefinite article in either example.

[…]


----------



## espoac

It's my understanding that you never use the indefinite article when speaking of profession or religion. Example: "Elle est athée/ Elle est chanteuse".


----------



## geostan

I suspect Charlie was concerned because there was more to his predicate than a simple noun. For instance, if one were to speak of a famous singer, one would normally say: C'est une célèbre chanteuse. But in the case of "concepteur de jeux vidéo," the second part is not really modifying the noun the same way an adjective would, which is why I would omit the article.

Cp. C'est un célèbre concepteur de jeux vidéo.

Cheers!


----------



## caitree

Bonjour tout le monde--

Je voudrais dire: Mon vrai rêve est devenir pilote.

Est-ce que j'ai besoin de l'article avant le mot pilote?

Merci beaucoup!


----------



## Fred_C

Bonjour.
non, non, pas besoin.
Mais il faut mettre la préposition "de" avant "devenir".
Mon vrai rêve est DE devenir pilote.


----------



## jaddison

I'm trying to say that I would like to become a lawyer.  Is it necessary to use a definite or indefinite article between devenir and avocat?

Right now, I have written: "J'ai l'intention de devenir avocat."  Do I need to say "un avocat" or "l'avocat" or is what I have OK?


----------



## Punky Zoé

Hi

Your suggestion is perfect in French, with "devenir" we don't put any article before a profession.

"Je veux devenir *un avocat*" isn't incorrect, but we don't say it

"je veux devenir l'avocat" is incorrect. You may use it only with a complement, qualifyng which lawyer you want to be (ex. l'avocat de, l'avocat du siècle, or l'avocat du show-biz).

IMHO :I would like is rather "j'aimerais", "je voudrais" than "j'ai l'intention".


----------



## Nicomon

Punky Zoé said:


> IMHO :I would like is rather "j'aimerais", "je voudrais" than "j'ai l'intention".


Hello PZ,

I agree. _J'ai l'intention_ _de devenir_ would be in English _I intend to become/have the intention of becoming..._


----------



## hammertkh

How about professions with the forms "homme/femme de XXX"?

Do they take an article after être, say "je suis"
Should I say
Je suis UN homme d'affaires or Je suis homme d'affaires?

Merci d'avance


----------



## tilt

Say _Je suis homme d'affaire.
_
To make it simple, I'd say _un _is to be used only if an adjective specifies the profession name:
_- Je suis homme d'affaire.
- Je suis un homme d'affaire français._


----------



## hammertkh

Oh, so homme/femme de XXX is used the same way just as other normal professions? I thought because homme/femme are nouns they must follow an article...

And I do see examples using article like

Michael D. Penner est un homme d'affaires de 45 ans. (http://www.ledevoir.com/economie/ac...uebec-a-un-nouveau-president-michael-d-penner)

Slim Riahi, né le 13 juillet 1972 à Bizerte, est un homme d'affaires, homme politique et président d'un club sportif. (https://www.google.com.hk/url?sa=t&...=5zdWLbWeKa0EzchYk7J3DQ&bvm=bv.77161500,d.c2E)

Maybe because they are followed by adjective phrase "de xxx"?

and p.s. how about gender, we don't need to use an article too? Say, je suis homme or je suis un homme?

Merci by the way


----------



## Lly4n4

hammertkh said:


> Oh, so homme/femme de XXX is used the same way just as other normal professions? I thought because homme/femme are nouns they must follow an article...


For any professions (all nouns), it's the same, you don't use "un/une". 
_Je suis architecte. Il est bibliothécaire. Elle est médecin. _

But for gender, you use "un/une" 



hammertkh said:


> I do see examples using article like_ Michael D. Penner est un homme d'affaires de 45 ans_.
> Maybe because they are followed by adjective phrase "de xxx"?


You're right, we have to use an article if you "define" your profession.
_Je suis médecin. 
Je suis le médecin qui vous a soigné l'année dernière. 
Je suis un médecin spécialisé en pédiatrie. Je suis un médecin déprimé. _


----------



## Aviva

Bonjour,

I've always been taught that there is no article use with professions in French. Therefore, for example, a student could say, "Je suis étudiant américain." But I've recently seen "Je suis un étudiant américain" and I'm wondering if this is simply an error or if this formulation can work but places the emphasis on his american-ness?  The context would be in an individual's introductory statement about himself.

Merci!


----------



## Gérard Napalinex

Bonjour

You'll have experts giving the rules, but all I can tell is that this is no error.
I'm not sure this provides any emphasis on the american-ness of the student.
"Je suis étudiant américain" would sound odd anyway.
I guess the rule is: as soon as you have an adjective qualifying the occupation noun, then the article is required, forbidden otherwise.


----------



## JClaudeK

Gérard Napalinex said:


> guess the rule is: as soon as you have an adjective qualifying the occupation noun, then the article is required,




*1)* Devant un *nom* *attribut* indiquant *une profession/   une qualité,  * il n'y a normalement *pas d'article*:

"Je suis étudiant."
Cela s'explique par le fait que le nom employé pour désigner une profession / une qualité est comparable à un adjectif.


*2)* Lorsque le nom de métier / de qualité est *accompagné d'un adjectif qualificatif*, il faut  utiliser un article:

"Je suis un étudiant américain."

Voir aussi ici.


----------



## niveau-un

Si on devait suivre la règle #1 que vous avez mentionnée, comment expliquerait-on la phrase suivante:
<<j'aurais voulu être un artiste>> ?

Merci


----------



## olivier68

On l'explique par le fait que vous la sortez de son contexte ;-)

Deux réponses possibles :

1) On s'en tient à la réponse n°1 de JClaudeK, laquelle précise, de façon prudente : "*normalement*" ;-)
2) Soit on remet dans le contexte. Et si le contexte est ici celui de Starmania…  la suite de la chanson va qualifier l'artiste et on tombe dans le cas n°2 spécifié par JClaudeK.


----------



## Gérard Napalinex

...ou bien on l'explique par une licence poétique, dictée par le rythme.
Dans le langage courant, on entend plus souvent "j'aurais voulu être écrivain" que "un écrivain".
À moins encore qu'il ne s'agisse d'un calque de l'anglais ?


----------

